# York Meet



## SacredHeart (Jan 15, 2010)

OK, a few people said that they would be up for a York meet. 

Who's still interested, and what are potentially good dates?


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 15, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> OK, a few people said that they would be up for a York meet.
> 
> Who's still interested, and what are potentially good dates?




What is York near? If its not far, put me down


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 15, 2010)

York is close to Leeds, about an hour from Manchester. If you go on the express train it's less than 2 hours from London.


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 15, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> York is close to Leeds, about an hour from Manchester. If you go on the express train it's less than 2 hours from London.



Ooooh food for thought....... Thanks hon! x


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 15, 2010)

No worries!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 15, 2010)

I thought you meant the Duke of York Public House in Marylebone!!

But seriously get me a date and I'll see, not sure tis a long way! But not saying no!


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 15, 2010)

thought it would be longer than 2 hours to York on train from London. Once I know the date I will have a think about it.


----------



## Einstein (Jan 15, 2010)

sofaraway said:


> thought it would be longer than 2 hours to York on train from London. Once I know the date I will have a think about it.


 
Not quite sure on 2 hours, but I know the York - London express doesn't hang around!


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 15, 2010)

Indeed it doesn't! I was just going off my own memory and the almighty Wikipedia


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 15, 2010)

i want to come, but its such a long way away. I imagine a train trip would take hoooooooours from southampton


----------



## Einstein (Jan 15, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> i want to come, but its such a long way away. I imagine a train trip would take hoooooooours from southampton


 
Southampton to Waterloo (or wherever?) then across to erm, where the York train leaves from and arrive in York.

Two chuffers and a tube


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 15, 2010)

You could always stay over at mine, Sam. I'm sure my housemate wouldn't mind. I'd show you round Jorvik


----------



## Einstein (Jan 15, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> You could always stay over at mine, Sam. I'm sure my housemate wouldn't mind. I'd show you round Jorvik


 
Oooh, has this now become an international meet?


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 15, 2010)

lol. Nah, I've been talking to Sam about the Viking Centre. I used to work there.


----------



## Einstein (Jan 15, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> lol. Nah, I've been talking to Sam about the Viking Centre. I used to work there.


 
I was right about the foreign bit  Hey, I impressed myself if no-one else. Usually my general knowledge is far too general


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 15, 2010)

But seriously....

Where abouts are you thinking the meet should be?

Just so I can look at travel and maybe accomo I've got a pal in York may use it as an excuse to see the old boy! Dam thats a good idea only just thought of it!! If I drive I could offer a lift for 2 as would probably bring wifey will ask her later.

So when will it be?


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, I would say York City Centre is great. There's plenty of nice historic, touristy bits, nice pubs and bars, shopping if you want to do it. I know a lovely restaurant about 10 minutes walk out of the centre, who'd probably do us ?10 for two courses, and let us book the whole place out (it's only small).

I'm thinking end of March? 27th, just to throw a date about?


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 15, 2010)

27th March is that good to go on? 

As soon as you can firm it up shout it out loud Becky I'll then try and sort something out.

this wine is luvely! Pizza on way


----------



## remrafs (Jan 16, 2010)

York's only about 50 minute drive for me, so I'd love to join in and meet some new peeps


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 16, 2010)

Excellent


----------



## am64 (Jan 16, 2010)

york a long way for me ...but id love to meet up with you SC am sure we'd all have a good time! can i wear my viking helmet and plaits


----------



## rhall92380 (Jan 16, 2010)

Definitely interested! 27th March is ok for me so far, thanks

Richard


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 25, 2010)

OK guys, a lot of you have said the 27th is ok, so unless anyone has any huge objections, we'll go ahead with March 27th as the date for this.

So sign up, sign up!


----------



## Peter C (Jan 25, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> i want to come, but its such a long way away. I imagine a train trip would take hoooooooours from southampton



Hi SP, 

you can fly from Southampton to Leeds-Bradford or Durham Tees Valley( Darlington). Both about 30 miles from York.
The flight from Southampton to Manchester is just up in the air and virtually down again.
Flying to Darlington from Southampton I haven't done - you might have to peddle a small plane


----------



## am64 (Jan 25, 2010)

Peter C said:


> Hi SP,
> 
> you can fly from Southampton to Leeds-Bradford or Durham Tees Valley( Darlington). Both about 30 miles from York.
> The flight from Southampton to Manchester is just up in the air and virtually down again.
> Flying to Darlington from Southampton I haven't done - you might have to peddle a small plane



yikes what about the cost...???


----------



## Northerner (Jan 25, 2010)

am64 said:


> yikes what about the cost...???



It's ?3.04 each way, plus ?90 for all the additional charges! I caught the train one year and it took me 11.5 hours Southampton to Huddersfield. Last time I flew Southampton to Manchester it took 40 minutes in the air!


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 31, 2010)

Just bumping this up to get some attention!

27th March, York city centre? Time to be confirmed to be reasonable for whoever wants to come  Roll up one and all!


----------



## shiv (Feb 1, 2010)

here's a challenge: how cheaply can you get me from Gloucester to York? there's no way i can afford the ?45 train fare


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 1, 2010)

take some time off work and walk??


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 1, 2010)

Anyone thinking of coming with a car that you could split petrol with?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 4, 2010)

another person come begging for a lift to get me there and back to soton on the same day!! Trains are a tad expensive even with a railcard. I will split petrol and buy a diet beverage of your choice


----------



## shiv (Feb 7, 2010)

sam - i'm thinking of driving to birmingham on the friday night, then carrying on to york on saturday. would it be easier for you to get to birmingham, then we can carpool it up to york? you wouldn't even need to pay any petrol - our company would pay for it all!!!

(and by 'i'm thinking of driving' i mean 'i'm going to ask dave to drive me')


----------



## SweetGuy (Feb 11, 2010)

So what sort of hi-jinks do you get up to on these meet ups then?

I'm a full-on old fogy who hates loud music and anyone under the age of 25


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 12, 2010)

Good job I'll have had my birthday by then! 

We'll probably meet, have a meal and a bit of a walk round the city, and whatnot. You'd be most welcome


----------



## Emzi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi im sorry i wont be able to make this one, i tried in vain to get it off work but no such luck, hope you all have a good time and ill try and attend the next one 

Em x


----------



## rhall92380 (Feb 18, 2010)

Count me in!

Richard


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 20, 2010)

Guys, could I get some more confirmed numbers, as I'm trying to arrange something with a restaurant that I really like and think you guys would love too. (Also to see if we can get them to sign up to the DiDkA pledge - I think they will.)

So far, I know I have definites from:

Myself
Hazel
Richard (rhall92380)

And at some point in this thread there have been maybes from:

Sugarbum
Rossi
Nikki (Sofaraway)
Remrafs
Am64
Shiv
SweetGuy

So are there any more 'yes'-es from the maybe crowd, or any new people?

Reminder that it will be on Saturday 27th March, mainly York City Centre 11:30/12:00ish meetup.


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 22, 2010)

Sorry Becky, can't really make it, me mate hasn't come back I think he's away travelling again! And can't really afford time at the moment, rossi's life is  busy busy busy at the mo, hopefully another time.

Hope it goes well,

Rossi


----------



## Bunny74 (Mar 6, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Guys, could I get some more confirmed numbers, as I'm trying to arrange something with a restaurant that I really like and think you guys would love too. (Also to see if we can get them to sign up to the DiDkA pledge - I think they will.)
> 
> So far, I know I have definites from:
> 
> ...



I'll be there - if that's OK?  Like to meet y'all!


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 6, 2010)

Absolutely! I've been meaning to PM you the details


----------



## Tezzz (Mar 6, 2010)

I'll have a look at train/coach fares. I want to go. Petrol would be a bit steep from Brighton.

Edit: Cheapest train fare 90 quid return.... Sorry I can't afford that.


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 6, 2010)

Any chance you'd be willing to give someone a lift up? Maybe they'd be willing to split petrol? Just a thought - I'd love you to be there, Tez!


----------



## am64 (Mar 6, 2010)

unlikely for me as we off to wales the following week soz xxx


----------

